

Why I'm not going near Spotify - pham
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/07/why_im_not_going_near_spotify.html

======
tagmclaren
Appreciate the perspective on Spotify. Hadn't thought about it like this
before - it's just another DRM music service!

------
hype7
ditto. something to think about before investing all your music in it

